# Official release of Tend Micro HijackThis v2.02



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Version 2.02 is now official. :grin:


Trend Micro has just announced the release of HijackThis version 2.0.2, a free software utility that generates an in-depth report of registry and system settings by scanning a Windows computer.

Since the first beta release of HijackThis - in March 2007 - Trend Micro has been working alongside many HijackThis support communities to ensure changes that reflect their needs. The new version has been modified with experts and novices in mind. 


http://www.ameinfo.com/127605.html


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Does that mean that users here will start using 2.02?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes they should do Alex.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok thanks Iain. What about the PR?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

You don't have to worry about that for now - remember what the PR is really about?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

To identify the malware.


----------

